#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Краткий намтар Шестого Дзогчен Ринпоче

## Цхултрим Тращи

Шестой Дзогчен Ринпоче Оргьен Джигдрал Щангчуб Дордже в соответствии с пророчеством видения проявленной мудрости предыдущего воплощения Тхубтена Чокьи Дордже, а также множеством единогласных безошибочных нерушимых пророчеств нескольких святых — Чогтрула Дриме и других, родился в южной местности Царитра у отца, духовного сына Кхенчена Женга Ринпоче Кхедруба Нгагванга Норбу, и матери, Кхандро Церинг Чодрон из Цари, в год деревянной свиньи шестнадцатого рабджунга (1935). Его рождение сопровождалось несколькими чудесными знаками.

После рождения он был признан в качестве воплощения Дзогчен Ринпоче его приближёнными из места для созерцания, обители дакинь Жото Тидро, и вскоре после этого он взошёл на трон предыдущего воплощения в своём монастыре. Под руководством таких благодетельных учителей как Кхентрул Дега, Дзогчен Конгтрул, Лингла, Пхурца, Другтрул, Щагмдзо Зопа, а также Дзонгсар Кхентрул Чокьи Лодро, Деге Чогьял Юмсе и Лингцанг Гьялпо Ябсе, он прошёл изысканную церемонию восшествия на золотой трон в присутствии несчётного числа богов и людей. У старшего из духовных сыновей Кхенчена Женги, среднего из трёх сыновей Дзогчен Чодпы Кьямо Манлха — чудесных проявлений трёх семейств, Кхенчена Джигме Йонтена Гонпо он учился чтению и письму, искусствам и наукам, сутрам и тантрам, пути созревания и освобождения, и полностью закончил обучение, получив и усвоив учения во всей полноте и завершив созерцание. В возрасте восьми лет он принял монашеские обеты в соответствии с Винаей Святой Дхармы и, возглавив собрание из многих тысяч монахов, в первый раз провёл большое посвящение вазы.

С десяти лет он почитал Джамгона Чокьи Лодро в качестве главы семейства, и, приближаясь к лотосовым стопам таких святых, как Кхенчен Падма Тегмчог Лоден, Трулшиг Кунга Палден, Ньедраг Тхубтен, Щедруб Тенпе Ньима, Лингтрул Тхубтен Ньинще Гьямцо, Гьялронг Намтрул, Кхензур Тхубтен Ньендраг, Кхензур Падма Цеванг, Дзечанме Кхенпо Тхубга, Мира Падма Норбу, благой друг Цултрим Лодро, отец Нгагванг Норбу, Дригунг Терчен и другие, не впадая в сектарные взгляды, получал посвящения, устные передачи, устные наставления о созревании и освобождении, опираясь на линию передачи, наполняясь ими, словно кубок, и практиковал полученные учения. Огонь искусства великого знания загорелся, а восемь сокровищниц мужества открылись, и он стал изучать и распространять многие учения сутры и тантры, такие как Мадхьямака, Праждняпарамита, Виная, Абхидхарма, Гухьягарбха-тантра, Сокровищница драгоценных качеств и другие. Не встречая никаких препятствий в изучении всего, что проявлялось перед ним в знаках и книгах, дебатах и сочинении, он стал выдающимся учёным, а также по очереди закончил приближение и достижение каждого из йидамов.

С семнадцати лет Дзогчен Ринпоче выполнял духовные и светские обязанности. Его дела, основанные на соблюдении разрешённого и запрещённого правилами  трёх уровней обетов и шёлковой нити правил Дхармы, обрели великую силу.

В двадцать лет он отправился в У. Он сделал подношения и установил связь со множеством изображений будд, из которых важнейшие —две статуи Джово, а также с храмами, монастырями и местами для созерцания, в том числе пограничными храмами, дополнительными и храмами в областях, построенными Сонгценом Гампо для подчинения духов. Распространяя Учение Будды, он молился о благополучии страны. В храме Тридруг он открыл мандалу океана Дхармы, вмещающего все учения, и провёл большое семидневное созерцание в присутствии более шестидесяти важных и простых монахов. У него была особенно сильная связь с чистой Дхармой монастыря Чонггье Палри ещё со времени первого воплощения Падмы Ригдзина. Сюда он прибыл по приглашению множества распорядителей, ваджрачарьев и мастеров ритуалов. С состраданием он передал большому числу монахов различные учения, такие как посвящение из терма Дролтиг Гонгпа Рангдрол Терчена Щераба Озера, посвящения, наставления и устные передачи на тексты Ригдзина Джигме Лингпы и другие. Затем в соответствии с традицией, заложенной его предыдущими воплощениями, Дзогчен Ринпоче посетил важные священные места начиная с Царитры, и по мере того как его созерцание достигло наибольших результатов, он объездил весь У, Цанг и Лхоку, и оказав почтение и установив связь со множеством священных мест, он снова отправился в У. Когда ему был двадцать один год с небольшим, он направил коня в свой монастырь. Поскольку в прошлом, при Пятом Дзогчен Ринпоче, монастырь был разрушен землетрясением и пожарами, большинство храмов, ступ и статуй были повреждены, он заново сделал зал для статуй Будды из меди и золота высотой в три этажа, изображения трёх корней сердечной сущности, вид Славной Медной Горы из различных драгоценностей, большие ступы из золота и серебра и статую предыдущего воплощения, Пятого Дзогчен Ринпоче. Он сделал тринадцать подношений предварительных практик, из которых основные — из терма Лама Гонгпа Дюпа, и подносил не только сто тысяч светильников в соответствии с прежней традицией, но и регулярно подносил ещё десять тысяч светильников дополнительно. Он также выполнил огромное количество подношений и церемоний, которые пропустил за время своего отсутствия. Дзогчен Ринпоче постоянно обучал сто монахов школы сутры и восемьдесят монахов школы тантры. Он заложил основу для реконструкции храма Защитников, школы подчиняющих и гневных действий и подношений Защитникам, храма Щитро и храма Гевар, проводил большое созерцание и танец Чам по практикам Гонгдю и Щитро.

В возрасте двадцати одного года Дзогчен Ринпоче завершил приближение. Храня внешние обеты индивидуального освобождения как основу, он не загрязнился нечистотой падений и нарушений. Храня внутренние обеты бодхисаттв-сыновей будд, словно единственный сын всех живых существ-своих матерей, он не отбросил сострадание. Храня тайные самаи в полной чистоте и практикуя двухступенчатую йогу, три раздела и девять пространств, он достиг стольного града Великой Колесницы. В общем, он обладал множеством добродетелей учёности и нравственности, его деятельность по обучению и практике Дхармы и поддержанию линии преемственности монастыря Дзогчен распространилась на более чем двести пятьдесят дочерних монастырей и раскинулась подобно небу.

Так, до двадцати четырёх лет, Дзогчен Ринпоче учил и восстанавливал разрушенные монастырские здания как было сказано выше, делая всё необходимое для этого. Все драгоценности в резиденциях лам и монастырской сокровищнице он поделил на четыре части. Одну часть он отдал в качестве почитания монахам для поддержания, сохранения и распространения буддийских учений сутры и тантры, вне зависимости от деления на школы, а также на организацию ежедневного многократного чтения вслух Кангьюра и особых мантр и дхарани и проведения ритуалов. Одну часть он раздал монахам больших монастырей-центров изучения Дхармы, а также нищим, больным и беззащитным. Одну часть он раздал монахам монастырской школы, монахам, делавшим подношения, а также тратил на сами вещества для подношений Корням Учения в огромном количестве. Остальные огромные богатства, накопленные за время жизни всех шести воплощений он разделил как положено между всеми монахами. Он снял все ограничения на почитание буддийских святынь, открыл их для простых людей и провёл церемонию благословения и открытые учения. Собранию своих учеников —важных и простых монахов, мужчин и женщин, старых и молодых, он преподавал Дхарму и давал советы по мирской жизни, молодым делал практики долгой жизни, а старым передавал наставления по пхове. Он молился, чтобы в следующей жизни все вместе встретились и собрались в единой мандале.

Так, распространяя учения на благо всех существ, когда ему было двадцать пять лет, в соответствии с необходимостью и намерением, вследствие причин, происходящих от других причин, в год земляной свиньи шестнадцатого рабджунга (1959) первого числа первого месяца по монгольскому календарю после захода солнца он показал путь растворения подверженного непостоянству тела в дхармадхату.

Это краткое жизнеописание написано на основе «Истории монастыря Дзогчен» Дзогтрула Калсанга и «Истории монастыря Дзогчен» Гьялванга Ньимы.

Отсюда: http://madmansnest.com/vi-dzogchen-rinpoche

----------

Aion (17.05.2014), Pedma Kalzang (18.05.2014), Аньезка (17.05.2014), Аурум (19.05.2014), Ашвария (17.05.2014), Влад К (18.05.2014), Пема Дролкар (18.05.2014)

----------

